# berlin lake rabbit hunting



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just curious for anyone the hunts rabbits at Berlin, what areas do you have the most luck?i hunted the area in the corner of bedell rd and western reserve last weekend, beautiful piece of land and some decent brush piles in areas . I want able to kick any up though.

I don't have dogs, I'll just be walking shaking down brush piles... Any advice would be appreciated. PM's are good to if you don't want to post here. Thanks


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Is the public hunting land?


----------

